# Sparklers in Porto



## svanan (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi,

Do anyone know where I can buy sparklers in Porto, Portugal?
Example: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/78/Sparkler.JPG

Do one need to apply for a license to play with it during party?

Buying from Amazon or Ebay have delivery restriction.
Refer: Monster 14 Inch(35cms) Golden Sparklers - Pack of 40: Amazon.co.uk: Toys & Games

Thank you very much for your advice.


----------



## wink (Aug 23, 2011)

I would think that one of the larger hotels in Porto would be able to point you in the right direction. I recently attended a birthday party at a hotel here in Lisbon and the cake was brought out by the waiter covered in sparklers.


----------



## joannewalker (Jul 8, 2014)

I've seen some in Continiente in the cake/baking section but I think they may be too small to play with.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Chinese shops?


----------

